# ادارة المشاريع خطوة خطوة



## e7em|e7em (22 أغسطس 2006)

كتاب سلس فس شرحة وسهل جداً في لغته
http://5.mihd.net:81/dl/37f074391cf467d889d34402c27cad7f/44eb0b7b/5-485-20837/0814407277.rar


----------



## nagopc (23 أغسطس 2006)

ممكن تصلح الرابط


----------



## zika_254 (23 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا يا باشا على المجهود اللى انت عمله معانا


----------



## النائف (23 أغسطس 2006)

عزيري الرابط لايعمل 
ارجو مراجعته 
شكرا لك


----------



## e7em|e7em (23 أغسطس 2006)

والله يا جماعه انا نزلت الكتاب من نفس الرابط
ومش عارف اذا كان في رابط اخر
واذا بتصبروا عليا راح احمله على ميجا ابلود او على رابط اخر


----------



## عقبة بن نافع (26 أغسطس 2006)

[glow="ff0000"] 
الرابط مش شغال
[/glow]


----------



## أبوميمونة (26 أغسطس 2006)

شكراً على ما تفضلت به


----------



## e7em|e7em (27 أغسطس 2006)

أخواني الاعزاء 
هذا هو الكتاب
ولكن الرابط مؤقت وحجم الكتاب صغير 
فأرجو من احدكم ان يحمله بالمرفقات لتعم الفائدة
http://www.uploading.com/?get=AZE8240M


----------



## medo222 (27 أغسطس 2006)

ربما الرابط لا يعمل بسبب ال25 مشاركة


----------



## medo222 (27 أغسطس 2006)

يا ريت يا أخى لو فيى رابط تانى وحياك الله


----------



## medo222 (27 أغسطس 2006)

يا ريت أعرف كيف أنضم لجماعة معينة فى المنتدى


----------



## nagopc (28 أغسطس 2006)

مع الاحتفاظ لحق صاحب الموضوع و لا اهميته رفع الملف علي مكان اخر ثابت لا مرتبط بمده زمنية و لا مرات تنزيل و لا اعلانات اباحيه
http://www.4shared.com/file/3303391/2aa2cd7c/project_management_steps.html


----------



## nagopc (28 أغسطس 2006)

*تم الرفع بالمرفقات*

مع الاحتفاظ بالشكر و الاحقيه لصاحب الموضوع و لكنها مساعدة مش اكتر لتعم الفائده
تم تغيير فقط الاسم و الامتداد لقبول الرفع 
لكم الشكر جميعا


----------



## طه المهندس (28 أغسطس 2006)

اشكرك جدا على هذا المجهود واتمنى لك التوفيق دائما


----------



## oras (28 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## النائف (2 سبتمبر 2006)

جزيت خيرا صاحب الموضوع وجزاك الله خيرا اخي nagopc


----------



## بـــدر (2 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## eng*aoudah (3 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير e7em وكل الاخوة المشاركين


----------



## Amin Sorour (3 سبتمبر 2006)

*الله ينور يا باشمهندس*

شكرا علي الجهد العظيم و جزاك الله خير


----------



## احمد النونو (30 أغسطس 2008)

اشكرك جدا على هذا المجهود واتمنى لك التوفيق دائما


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (8 سبتمبر 2008)

بصراحة تشكر على الكتاب المفيد


----------



## الكراديسى (9 سبتمبر 2008)

thank you very much for your great effort


----------



## تامرالمصرى (9 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا


----------



## قلم معماري (11 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_houssam (11 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخي ولكن من خلال نظرة سريعة للكتاب اعتقد انه تم رفعه على منتدانا من قبل احدى المشاركات على ما اعتقد


----------



## medo222 (11 سبتمبر 2008)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## madjabr (13 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## engmohamad (18 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكورين على المجهود والإهتمام


----------



## جلول عامر (19 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## body55 (30 سبتمبر 2008)

جزيل الشكر اخي الكريم


----------



## حسن احمد (3 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## كامل جورج (4 أكتوبر 2008)

تم التنزيل و شكرا


----------



## الكراديسى (5 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## العبقرية (30 أبريل 2012)

كتاب جميل جدا وسهل جدا جزاكى الله خيرا


----------



## ELDAKHAKHNY (1 مايو 2012)

جازاك الله خيراً


----------



## abo_renad2 (17 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## waficisco (17 مايو 2012)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## waficisco (17 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## rami85 (17 مايو 2012)

شكرا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## ايمن حسين (17 يوليو 2012)

النائف قال:


> جزيت خيرا صاحب الموضوع وجزاك الله خيرا اخي nagopc



جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا


----------



## ashraff (17 يوليو 2012)

مشكورين جدا


----------



## rami85 (20 يوليو 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## sh sh (30 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## nofal (30 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## hrmetaljed (30 يناير 2013)

مشكور.......................


----------



## safa aldin (31 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------

